# Forum > News > Art & Graphic Design > Screenshot & Video Showoff >  I extracted all of these character and scene models from games and imported into E3d

## darknorse

The video sucks you don't have to mention it, I have been told enough, but I can show how to do the whole process from extraction to 3dsmax import to obj sequence export to e3d if anyone interested. I wasted too much time making this video that no one likes but it gave me a streamlined workflow for the model extraction. Maybe me helping others do it will make it worth the time i spent figuring it out.  :Cool: 

I know video stupid but the way I made it from extracted game models is worth the effort to learn maybe. Cause fully animated 3d models mean you don't have to be good at anything but knowing how to extract them and how to inject them. 

I will make a tutorial video if anyone wants the step by step from game extraction to After Effects Element 3d import of fully textured & animated character & vehicle models. 

2 minutes in is where most of the character models interact.

----------


## zuberb

> The video sucks you don't have to mention it, I have been told enough, but I can show how to do the whole process from extraction to 3dsmax import to obj sequence export to e3d if anyone interested. I wasted too much time making this video that no one likes but it gave me a streamlined workflow for the model extraction. Maybe me helping others do it will make it worth the time i spent figuring it out. 
> 
> I know video stupid but the way I made it from extracted game models is worth the effort to learn maybe. Cause fully animated 3d models mean you don't have to be good at anything but knowing how to extract them and how to inject them. 
> 
> I will make a tutorial video if anyone wants the step by step from game extraction to After Effects Element 3d import of fully textured & animated character & vehicle models. 
> ome-tv.org click here
> 2 minutes in is where most of the character models interact.


Thanks. I like and share your work. Keep it up.

----------

